
Wine build that runs 32-bit Windows applications on 64-bit-only macOS Catalina - coldpie
https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/jwhite/2019/12/10/celebrating-the-difficult-the-release-of-crossover-19
======
coldpie
Currently the most technical explanation of how this works is here:
[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/jschmid/2019/9/10/so...](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/jschmid/2019/9/10/so-
we-dont-have-a-solution-for-catalinayet)

